# Weed Eater PE550 No Start



## bh357 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a Weed Eater PE550 edger that will not start. It will kick over if I drip a little fuel through the plug hole, or if I spray a little fuel into the intake, but it will not continue to run.
I had gotten it running last summer after cleaning out the carb and installing a new fuel filter, but it stopped running in short order and would never hold a nice low idle. This spring I have: cleaned the carb (spray not soak), replaced the inlet needle, replaced the diaphram, and replaced the fuel pump diaphram.
The edger was acquired by my dad in non-running condition, so I don't know any of the history.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I would give it a couple pulls and pull the plug and see if the end is wet. That should let you know if fuel is getting into the case.


----------



## bh357 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry so long without an update.

After tearing further into things, I noted that the head bolts were loose. Tightened 'em up (couldn't get a allen socket in there to use the torque wrench though), and with a little coaxing I was able to get it to start. Runs like a scalded cat at WOT, but won't hold a consistant idle. I believe I'm getting an air leak which is causing this. The carb mounting plate is made of plastic, and one of the 2 holes used to mount the carb is stripped, so I can't tighten the carb down fully.

Ordered a new carb mounting plate and a gasket kit... just waiting for parts to ship:thumbsup:.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bh357 said:


> Sorry so long without an update.
> 
> After tearing further into things, I noted that the head bolts were loose. Tightened 'em up (couldn't get a allen socket in there to use the torque wrench though), and with a little coaxing I was able to get it to start. Runs like a scalded cat at WOT, but won't hold a consistant idle. I believe I'm getting an air leak which is causing this. The carb mounting plate is made of plastic, and one of the 2 holes used to mount the carb is stripped, so I can't tighten the carb down fully.
> 
> Ordered a new carb mounting plate and a gasket kit... just waiting for parts to ship:thumbsup:.


With the engine running, try spraying some carb/brakeparts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces, when the engine tempo changes you have found the leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bh357 (Apr 28, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> With the engine running, try spraying some carb/brakeparts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces, when the engine tempo changes you have found the leak. Have a good one. Geo


I sprayed some carb cleaner at the carb base. It loaded up enough to kill the engine, confirming that the stripped hole is causing an air leak.

Also, the edger is very hard to start. To get it started in order to test it, I had to drip a bit of fuel in the plug hole (actually had to do that a couple times). It would pop off at full choke, but not want to start at half choke or with the choke off. Do you think the air leak could be causing this?


----------



## Bingo3Charlie (May 13, 2010)

*Starter Spring Replacement Weedeater G16super*

Bought New Starter Spring And Pulley Do Not Know How Set

Spring Tension


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

bh357 said:


> I sprayed some carb cleaner at the carb base. It loaded up enough to kill the engine, confirming that the stripped hole is causing an air leak.
> 
> Also, the edger is very hard to start. To get it started in order to test it, I had to drip a bit of fuel in the plug hole (actually had to do that a couple times). It would pop off at full choke, but not want to start at half choke or with the choke off. Do you think the air leak could be causing this?


Yes any air leak can cause 2 cycle engines to not idle or not start properly.


----------



## bh357 (Apr 28, 2010)

The gasket kit comes with a new cylinder head gasket, so I'm considering replacing this. Any advice on getting the piston/rings back into the cylinder?
Also, what is the torque value for the head bolts?

Parts shipped the other day:thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bh357 said:


> The gasket kit comes with a new cylinder head gasket, so I'm considering replacing this. Any advice on getting the piston/rings back into the cylinder?
> Also, what is the torque value for the head bolts?
> 
> Parts shipped the other day:thumbsup:


The old don't fix it if it ain't broke rule, if you have no leak at the cylinder leave it alone, just because you have a box of gaskets doesn't mean you "must" use them. have a good one. Geo


----------



## bh357 (Apr 28, 2010)

Got the parts today. Replaced the carb base, the gaskets between the cylindar, carb base, carb, and airbox. She started up _a lot _easier, but it still does not want to idle. She'll idle smoothly for a few seconds, then gradually slow down and die unless I blip the throttle.

Any thoughts?


----------

